# Very frustrated with Louisiana Grill



## Kungfoogrip (Nov 11, 2017)

Hi guys, this is my first post.  Went and bought a Louisiana Grill yesterday the 1100 model, and last night made a couple steaks for the wife and myself and they were great.  This morning I put on a pork butt for dinner tonight.   About 2 hours ago it was accidentally unplugged, plugged it back in, beeped a few times showed a temp of 375 then flashed to 180. I push the temp up button and it will not get off of 180.  Called where I bought it ( its amazing to me when the salesman is pitching their $1000 product to you they are a plethora of knowledge and data, but as soon as you call them with a problem they turn into idiots. Anyways I digress, he said to unplug it for 15-20 minutes for a "reset" and it should come back,  it was 24 minutes and it did the exact same thing, then he tells me to clean around the element where the fire is that maybe that was causing an issue. So I humored him and did just that,  it turned on showed 375 and began warming up....I let it get to 375 so I said to myself, you lost some valuable cooking time lets make up for it and set it to 300, so I did, the grill starts cooling off for about 3-4 minutes then here come the beeps again and it goes back to 180.   Does anybody have an idea what could be the problem here?  Thank you in advance

Kungfoogrip


----------



## Kungfoogrip (Nov 11, 2017)

Figured it out


----------



## bregent (Nov 12, 2017)

Sounds like it's going into 'keep warm' mode. Is the meat probe inside the grill body?


----------



## Tara (Apr 6, 2019)

Can you please tell me what you did to fix the issue? We’re having the same exact problem. 
Thanks!


----------

